# Servlet soll JFRame öffnen. Jframe.setvisible schlägtfehl



## eider (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich arbeite an einem Servlet welches einen JFrame auf den Bildschirm bringen soll.

*Bevor jetzt jeder versucht mir klar zu machen, das das Servlet auf einem Server läuft und das das Fenster dort aufgeht, dem sei gesagt, dass mir das Ganze bewußt ist.*
Erklärung:In der entwickelten Anwendung läuft auf lokalen PCs ein TOMCAT als Service. Von extern soll über diesen Tomcat per Servlet auf lokale Daten zugegriffen werden. Allerdings ist vor den Zugriff der ominöse JFrame geschaltet. Wenn jemand auf Daten zugreifen möchte, dann soll dieser Dialog aufgehen und der Anwender soll entscheiden können ob der Zugriff erfolgen soll oder nicht. Ähnliches wie die Meldung in Outlook.

So jetzt zu meinem Code(Asuzug aus dem Servlet , get-Methodenabarbeitung):


```
AccessDialog _test=new AccessDialog(new javax.swing.JFrame(), true);
            _test.setDescription(_description,_provider);
            System.out.println("Showing Access");
            _test.setVisible(true); // Diese Zeil wird nicht ausgeführt bzw das System bleibt hängen
            System.out.println("EOS");
```

In Zeile 4 versuche ich den Dialog auf den Screen anzuzeigen.
Das ganze läuft auf System 1 in der Netbeansumgebung und einem externen Tomcat(6.0.13).
Auf System b läuft es nur in Netbeans aber nicht in einem externen Tomcat(6.0.13).
Kommentiere ich die Zeile 4 aus läuft es durch nur es kommt nix auf dem Bildschirm.


Als alternativen Weg habe ich versucht den Dialog als externen Prozess zu starten.
Einmal über Runtime.exec bzw den ProcessBuilder.
In beiden Fällen wird ein Prozess gestartet, aber es kommt nix auf den Screen und der Prozess terminiert nicht.

Wer hat ähnliche Probleme bzw kennt ne Lösung.

Thx


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Mai 2007)

eider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn jemand auf Daten zugreifen möchte, dann soll dieser Dialog aufgehen und der Anwender soll entscheiden können ob der Zugriff erfolgen soll oder nicht.



LOL

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die kleinen Kerle die,
Gerüchten zufolge, in jedem Bankautomaten sitzen
und dem Benutzer das abgehobene Geld durch
den Schlitz schieben.
 

Wie soll das denn später eingesetzt werden?
Willst du 1-Euro-Jobber zur Bestätigung der
Erlaubnis der Nutzung deines Webdienstes
beschäftigen?

Meines Wissens nach, besitzen/benötigen J2EE-Applikationen
die _normalen_ AWT/Swing Libraries gar nicht!


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2007)

Ich will hier nicht über das dahinterliegende Konzept diskutieren. Der Anwendungsfall fällt nicht vom Himmel sondern ist sehr realistisch.

Ich suche eine Erklärung warum JFRame.setvisible nicht funktioniert.
Es werden keinerlei Exceptions oder ähnliches geworfen.


----------

